# [SOLVED] HP 4315 OfficeJet&quot;Printer Cartridge Error&quot;



## kountryguy (Aug 29, 2012)

I was using it and canceled the doc I was printing. I tried to print again and got a "printer cartridge error" message. There is a light flashing next to the on button. I removed, cleaned and reinstalled the two cartridges- restarted the printer, same message. Any ideas what to try next?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: HP 4315 OfficeJet"Printer Cartridge Error"*

Hi welcome to TSF

try removing the color cartridge and try printing. do you still get same error message? then do the other and see if you still get same message or different one.


----------



## kountryguy (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: HP 4315 OfficeJet"Printer Cartridge Error"*

When I did what you suggested, I got a message saying which cartridge was missing. Put them both back, same error message.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: HP 4315 OfficeJet"Printer Cartridge Error"*

try resetting the printer try soft reset first. unplug the printer from power, hold the # and 3 key and while holding the keys plug printer back in.


----------



## kountryguy (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: HP 4315 OfficeJet"Printer Cartridge Error"*

Same results. Any other ideas?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: HP 4315 OfficeJet"Printer Cartridge Error"*

couple still try a harder reset same thing but hold # and 6 while plugging it back in.


----------



## kountryguy (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: HP 4315 OfficeJet"Printer Cartridge Error"*

Same results. Same message.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: HP 4315 OfficeJet"Printer Cartridge Error"*

see if this helps 
Printer error message on Officejet 4315 - HP Support Forum


----------



## kountryguy (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: HP 4315 OfficeJet"Printer Cartridge Error"*

Unfortunately, still no go. After installing the cartridges, I got a checking cartridges message, then the cartridge error massage again.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: HP 4315 OfficeJet"Printer Cartridge Error"*

do you have another set of cartridges to try?


----------



## kountryguy (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: HP 4315 OfficeJet"Printer Cartridge Error"*

I have a new black, but will have to get a color one. Should I try replacing just the black?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: HP 4315 OfficeJet"Printer Cartridge Error"*

do not want you to waste ink. to expencive to do that. try taking the cartriages out and with a clean cloth dampened with water try cleaning the contacts on the cartridges.


----------



## kountryguy (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: HP 4315 OfficeJet"Printer Cartridge Error"*

I tried that in the beginning using alcohol, in fact I did it twice, once using alcohol, the second using a pencil eraser. Did not help!


----------



## kountryguy (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: HP 4315 OfficeJet"Printer Cartridge Error"*

I decided to try replacing the black cartridge and success. Seems to be working again. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Great glad you got it working


----------

